# Lower Rod for Husqvarna 10527



## The_Yat (6 mo ago)

The lower rod that connects the drive speed control to the transmission just snapped in half. Husqvarna (or other parts outlets) no longer carry the part #532187716.

Any suggestions for getting one - used or new?

Thanks!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

can't you just weld it?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would also just weld it .... there is other stuff you could do as well, even bending a new rod, etc .., but welding it would be the quickest ..., you don't know anyone with a welder?


----------



## The_Yat (6 mo ago)

Local welding shop said $60 is their minimum price for a basic weld. But, where the break occurred the metal is also bent out of shape. It would need to bent back into shape then welded. It could work... but if I could find that part -- new or used -- that would best. 

Thank you for the replies!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

where abouts are you located? maybe there is someone local who can help you out welding or maybe parting out a machine. if you don't find one by October i might have one that i would be willing to ship. i generally just don't like shipping stuff unless i have to. pretty sure there is multiple other brands that likely have the same lower shift rod. poulan pro, craftsman and yard pro are a few brands that were made by ayp/electrolux. if you see someone parting out a machine that looks very similar but different brand name it may have the same part.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It looks like the OP has done his due diligence; all of the brands under AYP aka HOP use the same part number and they are all coming up as discontinued:










My only other suggestion would be to also look for the older p/n 187716 which is the part number listed in the owner's manual in equivalent Craftsman snowblowers. Here's one Craftsman snowblower model number that uses 187716:

*917.881050*

This is an example of why I hate working on AYP stuff. The snowblower that the OP is working on is likely to be fairly new (~2003-2012), but AYP is notorious when it comes to parts availability.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

This part, at least looking at catalog pictures, looks like a great candidate for some casual DIY fabrication effort. I'd be looking hard at some steel rod, and form it in one piece to fit at the ends OK. In the middle, I'd section it and thread it. Then use a long all-thread nut with a couple jamb nuts to support some adjustment. Use a bit of heat where you want to bend the ends, and remember that the rotational alignment between the ends will be corrected with the adjustment in the middle.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

could maybe get away with some threaded rod and a couple heim joints or something similar and make it work. it does need to be adjustable some but could make something for under $20 if you got the tools to do it.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Post picture please. I believe we can fashion a fix.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Tony-chicago said:


> Post picture please. I believe we can fashion a fix.


this is what it should look like which is why i think you could use a couple heim joints and a piece of threaded rod. it does need to be adjustable but is not really that complex of a piece.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I did look up the piece, and I agree with you.
Just wonder what op's piece must look like.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i am betting it broke here since this is likely the weakest area of the rod.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I am hoping it did not break at the bottom


----------



## The_Yat (6 mo ago)

It broke right where there is a slot cut out for the upper rod to attach. That left two bent "forks" that would need to be straightened before welding. (pix)


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

What if you took a piece of flat iron [or whatever] the same size as the connection area and ran 1/4 or so holes through each end. You could drill a hole in the [per the pic above] tab on the right side, then use the flat iron to connect the pieces, wouldn't hurt to drill out a third hole in the flat iron where the break is so you could run a bolt through there with washers on each side to help with rigidity. Not sure if that makes any sense, may require a diagram, just thinking out loud.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's how I would do it... Mind you, I already have all of the tools mentioned below.

First, cut off the damaged sections with a dremel or angle grinder (shown in red):










Use a die to make new threads (shown in blue)

Go buy a threaded coupler with the appropriate thread size:










Add a nut on each end of the coupler to allow for adjustment and to keep the coupler from moving.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

db130 said:


> Add a nut on each end of the coupler to allow for adjustment and to keep the coupler from moving.


Mind you, for in-place adjustment you would need LH threads on one side and RH threads on the other, like a turnbuckle.

I still think that a 2 minute welding job is the easiest solution. Just have to find the right shop or handyman. The bent "forks" are no issue; that's about 15 seconds with a hammer and anvil to straighten them out.



The_Yat said:


> It could work...


Way back in Post #5, @crazzywolfie asked you:


crazzywolfie said:


> where abouts are you located? maybe there is someone local who can help you out welding or maybe parting out a machine.


You have not answered him (us)...


----------



## The_Yat (6 mo ago)

I'm in upstate NY... Albany area.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

How the heck did you break it?

My Husqvarna has the same rods and I can't see how that would break. There's not a lot of force put on those rods (unless you force it).

Anyways, like others have said, you could use a vise or hammer and anvil to flatten the bent forks. Then have a local shop weld it. $60 is better than a partially functioning machine or buying a new one. That could be a temporary fix until you or someone here could find a replacement rod if you still desire. 

I would think there are many Husqvarna/Craftsman/ AYP etc. machines out there with that rod, broken down, slowly rotting away, somewhere. The guys that are always going to the dump looking for free stuff might come across a machine that has the rod you need.


----------



## HMH (Nov 13, 2019)

Possible source: Tige de vitesse Craftsman 532187716, 187716 | Aux petits moteurs du Québec


----------



## The_Yat (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the post. I actually contacted that company to see if they could ship to NY as the online ordering wouldn't let me enter a NY address. They replied with a one-word email that said "No".

Jim Y.


----------

